# Women’s Test Team: Women’s Bibshorts Review Part 2



## Vicky_R (Oct 29, 2013)

Why weren't Gore's Xenon 2.0 Lady Bibtights tested? They sell for $200. I buy a new pair or two every year. They have compression legs, look nice, and fit well,. They also have a very handy bio break access capability via two large zippers in the back that open all the way around the sides. They make bathroom or porta potty stops very easy and quick. I wear them on all my century and metric rides as the chamois is very comfortable for long rides.


----------

